# What is "SVG Viewer 3.02 for Netscape"?



## vic20 (Feb 2, 2007)

Every page on this site causes my browser (IE 7) to go "plink!" (sound effect) and present me with a warning "This website wants to run the following add-on: 'SVG Viewer 3.02 for Netscape' from 'Adobe Systems Inc.'..."

Why does a Netscape viewer want to run for my IE browser? I don't want to let it run, but EVERY page goes "plink" and alerts me to this.


----------



## Umbran (Feb 3, 2007)

Adobe's SVG Viewer is a plugin that allows you to view content that uses Scalable Vector Graphics.

I have no idea why IE would be asking for a Netscape version of the veiwer, though.


----------



## Keith Robinson (Feb 3, 2007)

I also get this exact same thing.  Since i use firefox 99% of the time, it really doesn't bother me, but when I use IE 7 on the odd occasion it can be quite irritating.


----------



## Michael Morris (Feb 4, 2007)

From the tech documents I've read online this appears to be a bug - but what part of the ENWorld pages is triggering the bug I've yet to trace.


----------



## Lonely Tylenol (Feb 11, 2007)

It tells me that it wants to run "Quicktime" from "Apple Computer, Inc."  This makes no sense, because the Quicktime plugin is already installed.  Again, I don't see this when I browse with Firefox, only I.E.


----------



## vic20 (Feb 12, 2007)

Grrr... 

I finally gave up and just let it SVG Viewer, and then it started prompting me to run the Quicktime Player, and then it started prompting me to allow a "Media Shim(?)".

This totally flies in the face of how I like to use my browser, in that a website has dictated by constant annoyance the plugins that I run. Bad web site. Bad.


----------

